# BBQ pits and Scholarships



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey I wanted to share with ya'll what goes on at the East Montgomery County Fair (emcf) every year.

Every year there is a donor that donates money or materials to the 3 high schools in East Montgomery County, New Caney, Porter, Splendora. We have rules each year that dictate what we can and cannot build. The main rule out of all is that it cannot be on a trailer. We have a traveling trophy that gets the winners names on it and gets to hold and show it for a year. We (Splendora FFA) have our name on it twice. This year will be the 4th year of competition.

Now the good news for anyone wanting a BBQ Pit. The first and second place pits will be auctioned off live on Sept. 8th @ 5:30 PM. The third place pit gets raffled off, raffle tickets will be available to purchase there.

All the money from the pits go into a scholarship fund. The winning school gets a larger portion than the other two.

If you would like to come out and bid, or just have a good time get in touch with me and I can get you in the right direction.

They announce the winners of the pit build off right before the results of the BBQ cook off they have.

Additional information can be found at www.emcfa.com


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Excellent. We have a similar program here, some of these kids are darn good & programs such as these really showcase their talents. Best of luck to your guys this season!!!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Any pics of the pit?


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

jdusek said:


> Any pics of the pit?


Unfortunately we are not finished yet. We do not get to see the opposing pits until we take them up there the Friday night before the Saturday judging.

sorry


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

any pictures of the pits from last year? what other rules do they have to follow.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

The main rules that we follow is that everything has to be shop made. We cannot buy hinges, wheels, handles, nothing besides thermometers.

I will look next week at work and see if I can find the pictures from last year. But odds of them being the same again probably are low. I know our design is nowhere near the same.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

Here is our BBQ pit we built.

Tomorrow evening at 5 at AV "Bull" Sallas park.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I was a judge in the BBQ competition. We walked around between events and looked at those pits. Your kids did a good job with the material they had to work with. You should be proud of them.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

That is one fine pit there agteacher. You must be in a school district where they believe in vocational training and not everything goes to athletics. I know of a local boy that was not going to go to college. He took welding through the ag department, which at times, do'nt even get enough money to buy welding rods. The ag teacher guided him and the young man took to welding like a fish to water. That boy's momma caught up to the ag teacher the other day and hugged him and thanked him for pushing her son, The young man made $98,000 last year welding. You guys make a difference, especially to the kids that have no intentions of going to college. Carry on men.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

peelin' drag said:


> That is one fine pit there agteacher. You must be in a school district where they believe in vocational training and not everything goes to athletics. I know of a local boy that was not going to go to college. He took welding through the ag department, which at times, do'nt even get enough money to buy welding rods. The ag teacher guided him and the young man took to welding like a fish to water. That boy's momma caught up to the ag teacher the other day and hugged him and thanked him for pushing her son, The young man made $98,000 last year welding. You guys make a difference, especially to the kids that have no intentions of going to college. Carry on men.


Thanks--My district is great about having the supplies I need to teach them. There is a man that owns a business here in East Montgomery County and he donated $2000 to each of the three high schools to build the pits.

The first place pit went to Porter High school and received $2,700 in the auction for their pit
We came in second place and our pit went for $2,100.
The third place pit from New Caney got raffled off. The raffle tickets had been on sale for a month or so.

The total money raised from the pits go into a scholarship fund. 10% off the top goes back to the school's ag program to be used any way they want. The remaining 90% is divided into scholarships.

Of the 90% ----50% goes to Porter
---------------30% goes to Splendora
---------------20% goes to New Caney


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

My son is the ag mech teacher at Hargrave HS in Huffman. Bet he'd be interested in that. Love that ag mech!


----------

